# Dual monitor set up keeps reverting (duplicated to extended)



## bmigga (Sep 9, 2015)

Got a classroom computer with an AMD Radeon HD 6450 video card in it. Running Windows 7. First screen is the desktop, second screen is a TV. We'd like to have the setup duplicated between the monitors, so we set it as duplicated. However, anytime someone logs off or restarts the computer, our changes are reverted to an extended display. We've tried reinstalling the drivers, going in to the AMD properties, but can't find anything. I've also tried checking the win-p setting to ensure it's set to duplicate.

Any help/ideas guys?


----------



## silv55 (Sep 9, 2015)

bmigga said:


> Got a classroom computer with an AMD Radeon HD 6450 video card in it. Running Windows 7. First screen is the desktop, second screen is a TV. We'd like to have the setup duplicated between the monitors, so we set it as duplicated. However, anytime someone logs off or restarts the computer, our changes are reverted to an extended display. We've tried reinstalling the drivers, going in to the AMD properties, but can't find anything. I've also tried checking the win-p setting to ensure it's set to duplicate.
> 
> Any help/ideas guys?




You have to have the monitors on before to turn on the PC, i have an Ati Hd 6450  it does same thing  most the times i think it has to do with the TV display you have,some times i turn PC on and have nothing on the HDMI input TV,i have to turn on TV first then turn on PC,


----------



## bmigga (Sep 9, 2015)

silv55 said:


> You have to have the monitors on before to turn on the PC, i have an Ati Hd 6450  it does same thing  most the times i think it has to do with the TV display you have,some times i turn PC on and have nothing on the HDMI input TV,i have to turn on TV first then turn on PC,



Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, I'm still running into the same problem.


----------



## Origin Saint (Sep 10, 2015)

My initial suggestion would be (bear with me I use NVIDIA cards & Intel graphics), try using Catalyst Control Center by right clicking on the desktop or something similar and setting them up as extended and then saving that profile and maybe trying to make it a default.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 10, 2015)

Origin Saint said:


> My initial suggestion would be (bear with me I use NVIDIA cards & Intel graphics), try using Catalyst Control Center by right clicking on the desktop or something similar and setting them up as extended and then saving that profile and maybe trying to make it a default.


While "Extended" is not what they want, I would try this suggestion, but make it for Clone/Duplicate.


----------



## Origin Saint (Sep 10, 2015)

voyagerfan99 said:


> While "Extended" is not what they want, I would try this suggestion, but make it for Clone/Duplicate.



Oops, my bad.  Same process thankfully!  Thanks for the clarification.


----------

